# Zero star rating



## Jon 1976 (Mar 24, 2015)

According to my weekly summary I got 2 zero star or below ratings. 
( I always thought the lowest was one star)

4.43★
DRIVER RATINGUnfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
*RIDER FEEDBACK*
On the bright side, you received *16* five-star reviews out of 18 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

"great guy"

"Very good experience. Would recommend."

So in order to get a 4.43 rating and 16 out of 18 were 5 stars. The other two had to be zero or below. Even if I got two 1 star the average would be 4.55. When I contacted Uber I got the standard how ratings calculated letter in return.

As you can tell I'm a very part-time driver and out of those trips I did not have one bad passenger or experience. I told them there had to be an error somewhere but I know this will go nowhere.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

4.43 is your average for last week. 16 out of 18 5-star trips were in the past TWO weeks.

Example: Last week, 12 5* star trips and two 1* trips. Two weeks ago, four 5* trips.

You would have 16 5* reviews out of 18 in the past two weeks, but an average of 4.43* for last week.


----------



## Jon 1976 (Mar 24, 2015)

It just pisses me off because as you see I don't take many trips and all the ones I had one very smooth no problems people very courteous My car is extremely clean never had a problem before. I can't imagine why someone would even give me a one star Let alone two people. I can't think of any of the trips that didn't go very smoothly I usually stick to daytime driving mostly on the weekends after I leave work I turn it on sometimes see if I going to trips on my way home I still have a 4.9 overall rating so I shouldn't complain but I was working hard to getting it up to a 5.0


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jon 1976 said:


> It just pisses me off because as you see I don't take many trips and all the ones I had one very smooth no problems people very courteous My car is extremely clean never had a problem before. I can't imagine why someone would even give me a one star Let alone two people. I can't think of any of the trips that didn't go very smoothly I usually stick to daytime driving mostly on the weekends after I leave work I turn it on sometimes see if I going to trips on my way home I still have a 4.9 overall rating so I shouldn't complain but I was working hard to getting it up to a 5.0


Search ratings on here and see many tales of arbitrary woe. There may be no rhyme or reason. I had something like 26 trips Sat. to sun. morning all going fine, 1 4 star, a lot of 5 stars, 4.93 rating for the day and that all changed when I got a woman that I picked up at 6:30 in the AM to go back to the bar and get her car. She must not have gotten any because she 1 starred me. Was nice to her, didn't get into any close calls, shortest route, car clean, .... doesn't really matter, does it? Bottom line, if you are over 4.6 you are fine. You will never "get it up to a 5.0" so don't waste your time trying.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jon 1976 said:


> It just pisses me off because as you see I don't take many trips and all the ones I had one very smooth no problems people very courteous My car is extremely clean never had a problem before. I can't imagine why someone would even give me a one star Let alone two people. I can't think of any of the trips that didn't go very smoothly I usually stick to daytime driving mostly on the weekends after I leave work I turn it on sometimes see if I going to trips on my way home I still have a 4.9 overall rating so I shouldn't complain but I was working hard to getting it up to a 5.0


where any surge fares? or bad pin pickups?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong with a 4.9, it still shows that you're doing an excellent job. Besides, not everybody is going to like you, no matter how hard you try.

Ever go on Youtube and find a video that has 5000 likes and you see that only 12 people out of the 5000 disliked the video? Yeah...

You can't win them all.


----------

